# Coscienza e consapevolezza



## WUPPIE

Buenas tardes. Tengomucho interés en conocer la diferencia entre *coscienza y consapevolezza.*
 En español decimos *consciencia* o ser conscientes y *concienci*a (pero no decimos ser concientes), por lo que no podemos, linguística o literariamente, usar los dos vocablos, lo que sí sucede en italiano:
"Dopo entrare nella Seconda Coscienza, tutta la crescita dell' uomo in consapevolezza é in questo percorso di risveglio."
 Si traduzco "Después de entrar a la Segunda Conciencia, todo el crecimiento del hombre en consciencia está en este recorrido del despertar..."
 Estoy repitiendo en español lo que en italiano se diferencia.
He pensado "... todo el crecimiento del hombre en/para ser consciente..."
Porque consapevolezza puede ser, a veces conocimiento, pero éste, en italiano, sería conoscenza.
¿Cómo lo veis vosotros?  Está un poco dificilillo si se quiere acertar.
Gracias y disculpas.
Wuppie


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Wuppie  

La frase en italiano no es correcta, de todas maneras. ¿De dónde la buscaste?


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, Anja.Ann. La frase procede de comentarios sobre un curso en Roma, de naturaleza espiritual (no religioso).
Aunque la frase, "Dopo entrare nella Seconda Coscienza, tutta la crescita dell' uomo in consapevolezza é in questo percorso di risveglio"...si tú lo consideras así, aunque no fuera correcta, el problema para mí sigue siendo el mismo. 
Italiano: *coscienza y consapevolezza*.
Español: *conciencia*, (vulgar) y *consciencia* (cultismo).
Entonces, para *consapevolezza*, en casos como éste, ¿qué habría? ¿*Ser conscientes*?

Esa frase que intento traducir bien:  "Dopo entrare nella Seconda Coscienza, tutta la crescita dell' uomo in consapevolezza é in questo percorso di risveglio..."  no veo anormalidad linguistica. Sí dificultad para expresar, un poco literariamente, pero acorde con el original.
Sigo con el problema, pero muchas gracias, Anja.Ann
Un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## 5-ht

Estimado caballero, también yo encuentro la frase un poco rara, pero deber ser que nos falta contesto.
Mi intención es la siguiente:
Después de haber entrado en la Segunda Consciencia (que debe ser un estado de la mente ya alcanzado en seguida a determinados  ejercicios espirituales) todo el desarrollo personal se encuentra en este recorrido de despertar espiritual, siempre y cuando haya tenido conscienza de ello.
Cómo puede ver, también en español parece raro.
Chissà si parla _*dell'uomo consapevole *_invece _*dell'uomo in consapevolezza*_.
In attesa di un hispanoparlante che ci aiuti a capire meglio, vi saluto cordialmente.
È stato un vero piacere avervi incontrato in questo splendido foro.


----------



## WUPPIE

5-ht said:


> Estimado caballero, también yo encuentro la frase un poco rara, pero deber ser que nos falta contesto.
> Mi intención es la siguiente:
> Después de haber entrado en la Segunda Consciencia (que debe ser un estado de la mente ya alcanzado en seguida a determinados  ejercicios espirituales) todo el desarrollo personal se encuentra en este recorrido de despertar espiritual, siempre y cuando haya tenido conscienza de ello.
> Cómo puede ver, también en español parece raro.
> Chissà si parla _*dell'uomo consapevole *_invece _*dell'uomo in consapevolezza*_.
> In attesa di un hispanoparlante che ci aiuti a capire meglio, vi saluto cordialmente.
> È stato un vero piacere avervi incontrato in questo splendido foro.



Estimado 5-ht:
Sí, en efecto, este foro es espléndido.

A ver, yo he comprendido muy bien el texto que he reportado para exponer mi pregunta. 
Mi pregunta no se refiere a la aclaración del texto, sino a mi deseo de no repetir conciencia y consciencia, que el texto italiano expresa como coscienza y consapevolezza.
De todos modos, agradezco mucho su interés en ayudarme y le envío un saludo:
Wuppie


----------



## 5-ht

Allora mi dispiace dirti che la frase che ci hai inviato, in italiano, non sta né in cielo né in terra.
Lo siento.


----------



## marghera

Hola WUPPIE:
Yo lo entiendo de la siguiente forma:
coscienza = consciencia
consapevolezza = conocimiento de sí mismo
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## lorenzos

Nella frase in oggetto "seconda coscienza" mi sembra un termine tecnico, proprio di un insegnamento esoterico (quale?).
Difficile però comprendere se "consapevolezza", qui, va intenso come "presenza di sè, autoconsapevolezza", oppure "conoscenza partecipata/empatia" con il mondo.
@5-ht
A me invece sembra che possa stare, magari in purgatorio: co'è che non ti convince?


----------



## 5-ht

lorenzos said:


> Nella frase in oggetto "seconda coscienza" mi sembra un termine tecnico, proprio di un insegnamento esoterico (quale?).
> Difficile però comprendere se "consapevolezza", qui, va intenso come "presenza di sè, autoconsapevolezza", oppure "conoscenza partecipata/empatia" con il mondo.
> @5-ht
> A me invece sembra che possa stare, magari in purgatorio: co'è che non ti convince?



Non ci avevo pensato alla consapevolezza come '_conoscenza'. 
_Per _'conoscenza partecipata'_ io capisco _'coscienza della propria realtà'_ 
Per '_empatia'_ mi piace come la pensa  Carl Roger:


> L'empatia (da empatia .. passione) viene “sentita ”come la comprensione dell'altro che si concretizza immergendosi nella sua soggettività.. senza sconfinare nella identificazione.


Seconda Coscienza, mi sembra un livello raggiunto.
Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, la frase italiana no es muy clara ("in stato di" consapevolezza, in consapevolezza di?). No se puede inferir correctamente lo que se pregunta, menos en cosas espirituales. 

In italiano, _cosciente _e _consapevole _tendono a sovrapporsi (anche in spagnolo _consciencia _e _conciencia _nel senso di percezione o conocenza di qualcosa) Come già intuito da 5-ht, "Seconda Coscienza" vuol dire, nel gergo esoterico (o essoterico se si vuole) la nuova conscienza raggiunta, il livello successivo alla prima insomma. Perché ciò ci sia noto, ci vuole ovviamente la sua consapevolezza, ovvero esserne _consapevoli_. Se invece vuol dire essere in stato di veglia (quindi non necessariamente consapevoli), allora si dirà essere conscio (anche consciente, più comune il primo). L'uomo "in consapevolezza" (sic) è dunque l'uomo consapevole (della Seconda coscienza, così come l'uomo della terza è conscio della seconda e via all'infinito). Molto probabilmente "in consapevolezza" vuole sottolineare l'essere consapevole "in modo integrale" (l'uomo "assoluto" direbbe Evola), quindi (secondo me), el _hombre consciente*

*_ Non ci si può sbagliare perché l'aggettivo consciente "en todos los casos, es _consciente,_ y su antónimo, _inconsciente", _DPD, 2.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Geviert, mi dispiace ma la tua analisi mi pare non regga; la frase dice
*"Dopo entrare nella Seconda Coscienza, tutta la crescita dell' uomo in consapevolezza é in questo percorso di risveglio."*
Certamente per una maggiore comprensione del testo occorrerebbe sapere quanto viene prima e dopo, ma ciò che tu scrivi


Geviert said:


> Come già intuito da 5-ht, "Seconda Coscienza" vuol dire, nel gergo esoterico (o essoterico se si vuole) la nuova conscienza raggiunta, il livello successivo alla prima insomma. Perché ciò ci sia noto, ci vuole ovviamente la sua consapevolezza, ovvero esserne _consapevoli_.


francamente mi sembra un po' troppo banale (es: adesso voglio risponderti mettendoci attenzione; perchè mi sia noto -che sono in uno stato più vigile/attento del solito- devo ovviamente esserne consapevole... mah).
Poi aggiungi





Geviert said:


> Se invece vuol dire essere in stato di veglia (quindi non necessariamente consapevoli), allora si dirà essere conscio (anche consciente cosciente, più comune il primo). L'uomo "in consap evolezza" (sic) è dunque l'uomo consapevole (della Seconda coscienza, così come l'uomo della terza è conscio della seconda e via all'infinito). Molto probabilmente "in consapevolezza" vuole sottolineare l'essere consapevole "in modo integrale" (l'uomo "assoluto" direbbe Evola), quindi (secondo me), el _hombre consciente*_


Non è *L'uomo "in consap evolezza" (sic)* ma* la crescita in consapevolezza*, così come esiste la crescita nella conoscenza del gioco degli scacchi o la crescita nella conoscenza dello spagnolo. Come ho cercato di dire, ciò che non è chiaro è se questa crescita in consapevolezza riguarda la conoscenza di se stessi o del mondo.
Ciao.
(in attesa che Wuppie apporti qualche chiarimento)


----------



## 5-ht

Seré tildado de tetarudez y de tener cabeza de mulo, pero la frase con la cual lidiamos me parece que no haya cambiado en mejor.
Es por eso que propongo este delirio:
consapevolezza = darse cuenta.
Non  voletemi male.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao 5-ht.
No es delirio, _yo también pienso lo mismo_.  Lo que no entiendo es si "darse cuenta" se refiere a sí mismo o al exterior.


----------



## 5-ht

lorenzos said:


> Ciao 5-ht.
> No es delirio, _yo también pienso lo mismo_.  Lo que no entiendo es si "darse cuenta" se refiere a sí mismo o al exterior.



Solo il buon WUPPIE potrà illuminarci.

PD. Mica ho capito a cosa ci può servire il link che ci hai inviato.


----------



## lorenzos

5-ht said:


> Solo il buon WUPPIE potrà illuminarci.
> PD. Mica ho capito a cosa ci può servire il link che ci hai inviato.


Speriamo lo faccia presto, sono un curioso di conoscere un nuovo guru, oltre a quello con la barba nera e l'espressione un po' triste che scrive su WR
(Io avevo solo fatto la sottolineatura, il link è venuto da solo, non so come... se adesso lo tolgo chi legge poi non capisce, così ce lo lascio.)


----------



## 5-ht

WUPPIE said:


> "Dopo entrare nella Seconda Coscienza, tutta la crescita dell' uomo * in consapevolezza *   é in questo percorso di risveglio."
> 
> ¿Cómo lo veis vosotros?  Está un poco dificilillo si se quiere acertar.
> Gracias y disculpas.
> Wuppie



Aah! Io vedo così.


----------



## WUPPIE

lorenzos said:


> Ciao Geviert, mi dispiace ma la tua analisi mi pare non regga; la frase dice
> *"Dopo entrare nella Seconda Coscienza, tutta la crescita dell' uomo in consapevolezza é in questo percorso di risveglio."*
> Certamente per una maggiore comprensione del testo occorrerebbe sapere quanto viene prima e dopo, ma ciò che tu scrivi
> francamente mi sembra un po' troppo banale (es: adesso voglio risponderti mettendoci attenzione; perchè mi sia noto -che sono in uno stato più vigile/attento del solito- devo ovviamente esserne consapevole... mah).
> Poi aggiungiNon è *L'uomo "in consap evolezza" (sic)* ma* la crescita in consapevolezza*, così come esiste la crescita nella conoscenza del gioco degli scacchi o la crescita nella conoscenza dello spagnolo. Come ho cercato di dire, ciò che non è chiaro è se questa crescita in consapevolezza riguarda la conoscenza di se stessi o del mondo.
> Ciao.
> (in attesa che Wuppie apporti qualche chiarimento)



Efectivamente, Lorenzos: Se trata de la *crescita del'uomo in consapevolezza. *No es conocimiento del mundo, sino conocimiento de sí mismo, de su yo interior. Por eso no se trata de "darse cuenta", que vendría dado más bien por los sentidos corporales o por el cerebro cognitivo, cuando, invece, ese crecimiento es de naturaleza espiritual
Voy a "rumiar" (ya que 5 Ht ha mencionado al burro, que no es él, por supuesto) sobre todo tu respuesta, y ¡ay de mí! magari yo pudiera por lo menos iluminarme a mí mism@!
Gracias, habéis sido fantásticos, y tú, Lorenzos, me has iluminado.
Saludo cordial
Wuppie


----------



## 5-ht

WUPPIE said:


> Se trata de la *crescita del'uomo in consapevolezza. *No es conocimiento del mundo, sino conocimiento de sí mismo, de su yo interior. Por eso no se trata de "darse cuenta", que vendría dado más bien por los sentidos corporales o por el cerebro cognitivo, cuando, invece, ese crecimiento es de naturaleza espiritual


Uomo consapevole di sé.



WUPPIE said:


> Voy a "rumiar" (ya que 5 Ht ha mencionado al burro, que no es él, por supuesto)...
> Wuppie


Mi sfugge il senso di questo commento. Attendo il mio secondo risveglio.


----------



## WUPPIE

Estoy en ello, querido 5-ht. En cuanto me venga la lucidez os lo daré a conocer. 
De verdad, muchísimas gracias (porque el humor también ayuda en estos casos)
Wuppie

Yo creo que la puntuación de este texto da como resultado un cierto envaramiento. Por eso se resistía y os producía "delirios" y alguna divagación. 
Lo he simplificado, con el  ismo sentido, pienso yo, y ha quedado así: "*[...] aquí se entra en la Segunda Conciencia. Todo el crecimiento del hombre en conciencia está en este proceso de desarrllo."* Es verdad que repito "conciencia", que yo no quería, porque una de ellas es "consapevolezza", pero después de echar una ojeada al Garzanti, me he decidido.
Gracias, amigos foreros por vuestros esfuerzos.
Y a *5-th* también por sus notificaciones sobre la risa.
Wuppie


----------

